# Steely camp 2014



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

This year marks the 15th year of our annual steelhead camp. We knew all last week the weather wasn't going to be cooperating but we made the best of it anyhow. We got up friday night and got set up at the cabin. A few cold ones later it was 2 in the morning and 5:30am was getting closer by the minute. We hit our first hole at first light and had good action all morning. Jay picked up the first fish, a nice colored up male on an egg fly.



We had a few more solid hookups including a monster male that Jay had no chance with but battled valiantly until it finally had enough of the game and wrapped him in a log. 

The hole gave up another 3 fish during the weekend but defiantly wasn't "stacked". This hen came on a spawn bag right before sunset.




We hit up a few holes the next day and our camp members all headed home leaving just Jay n I. We had crazy winds and it was tough to feel the bite. The first hole we hit we hooked up on 2 within the first hour both on spawn but didn't land either. The hole cooled down and we moved up river. The next hole we hit we had action within 10 cast and I put this little male in the net.




We fished till lunch then grabbed a bite n headed to the dam. There were a couple other guys hooking up down low n we had decent action. Jay landed this 31" ,12 pound tight hen that was fish of the weekend. 




A great fish !!!!

All in all the weekend was great minus the winds the weather was pretty decent. We met a fellow member n had some good conversation. The most important however was just getting back to the river with great friends and family and keeping a tradition going for the ones that cant get back to the river. Tight lines.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Nice job

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks like an awesome weekend. Great report!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

oldrank said:


> This year marks the 15th year of our annual steelhead camp.
> 
> Jay landed this 31" ,12 pound tight hen that was fish of the weekend.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. That hen is a twin to one I caught down in town; missing adipose fin, and all. What a ride! Steelhead camps are great.


----------



## Whitetail Steelie (Nov 11, 2007)

Another photo of that dime bright beauty. 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## King slain (Mar 23, 2014)

Sorry if I missed it is this on the ausable?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

King slain said:


> Sorry if I missed it is this on the ausable?


Indeed. I recognize all of those spots. :evilsmile


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

Fishndude said:


> Indeed. I recognize all of those spots. :evilsmile


Shhhh...haha...really the river was pretty empty other then the known spawning stretches...the day we fished the dam it was us n two others. ... we hit fish every hole we hit except the mouth... we couldnt take the wind n caved quick.


----------



## King slain (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks been doin pretty well there myself this year. Looks like we're fishing different stretches anyhow! Good luck to you!


----------

